# Trying to install McAfee



## dhilton14 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've had a lot of problems with my computer which caused me to have to uninstall McAfee. When I try to install it again it says "We're having trouble installing your McAfee software because JavaScript is not working correctly on this PC."
I've installed Java on here but McAfee still wont work. Please help.

PS I am running Windows XP and using Mozilla Firefox as my browser.


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you still getting the same error message?

When you installed Java, did you remove all older versions? If not try removing all previous versions and then try a reinstall of the newest version of Java


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dhilton14:

If you've already uninstalled McAfee, before you install it again, download the McAfee removal tool from here and run it so it can clean out all remnants of McAfee before you reinstall it. Restart your computer after running the tool and before you reinstall McAfee.

The current version of *Sun Java Runtime Environment* is 1.6.0.10 and can be downloaded from here. Download and save it for now, uninstall all older versions in Add/Remove Programs, remove all leftover folders from inside C:\Program Files\Java, restart your computer, then install the new version.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

